# Name for a Miniature Schnauzer



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi all

I am picking up a male miniature schnauzer puppy tomorrow as a companion dog for our black labrador who is called Zak. Just need a name for the puppy. His Kennel club name is Frederick and his Mums name is Wilma, I had thought of staying with the Flintstones theme and calling him Barney but O/H not too keen, any suggestions welcome.

Jacqui


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Would have suggested the name of ours BUT his name is zak so 8O 

tony


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Name for new pup*

How about Dino or Bam bam.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Snozzle, as in Duranty


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Well I suppose if I call him Zak I would only have to call one name out.

I did think of Snozzle, Dino and Bam Bam, but then I thought of my credibility when calling these names out when I take them to the beach/woods etc. 

I recently helped my neighbour look for her lost cat and I can tell you I felt really stupid walking around our village calling "Diddy"

I looked after my nieces schnauzer in May for three weeks, his name is Bertie but I ended up calling him "Buggerlugs" most of the time.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

pebbles barney


----------



## sprintman (May 26, 2009)

I think Barney would keep the theme and is actually a good name for a schnauzer, I think it would suit him.

In a similar theme, I went to a small zoo recently, it was very disappointing, the only animal they had was one small dog.

It was a schitzu ! :lol: 

Apologies as most have probably heard that before.


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

How about Ringo for obvious reasons?
MGB


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

mgb said:


> How about Ringo for obvious reasons?
> MGB


Sch


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I like both Barney and Dino. Can we see pics when you get him please?
Lesley


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

How about Flint?


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

My neighbour had the most gorgeous Labrador, sadly now deceased called Digger. We all called him Digs for short. She worked, I'm retired and I used to take him for almost daily walks. It was the best of both worlds for me as I love dogs but don't want one. Luckily she now has another, a Border Collie and it's now back to the old routine.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Whats wrong with Freddie?

I would love to take someone elses dog out when we don't have ours think will volunteer for dogs trust or see if someone local wants me to have theirs during the day if they work. Means then we can go away in mohome at weekends and no vets bills. Still be sad in the end though but worth it!

Greenie


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

shingi said:


> My neighbour had the most gorgeous Labrador, sadly now deceased called Digger. We all called him Digs for short. She worked, I'm retired and I used to take him for almost daily walks. It was the best of both worlds for me as I love dogs but don't want one. Luckily she now has another, a Border Collie and it's now back to the old routine.


Suprised you dont need to be Govt Vetted for that.....or do you?

A friend had a standard Schnauzer called Graf, maybe you could call it Gruff


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you for all your suggestions, I will post a pic when we pick him up. 

O/H is going along the lines of a germanic name (as he is a german breed) When I lived in Germany it seemed most of the local male population were called Willie, I must admit I do tend to go for short names for dogs, hence our previous lab Sam and the one we have now Zak. 

He is not the only new animal coming into the house today my son has just picked up a female water dragon to go with his male one, he is going along the lines of God's names (the male water dragon is Loki and the female is Freya) Actually the female water dragon is slightly bigger than the puppy (for now)

Cheers


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

:wink: Oh how ace another little schauzer about, what little sods sorry - characters they are !

Ours is called Boris - slightly along the germanic/russian thing, he was going to be Hector or indeed Daisy had the breeder not sold all the bitches! 

You can just see him on our avatar


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Schnapps?


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi everyone

we have finally settled on Paddy for his name, the breeder called him puppy and he came to this if you called him, so paddy it is.

Whilst on the subject, I have looked after my nieces Schnauzer for 3 weeks earlier on this year, he was a little sod (character) whatever, however this puppy has the most appalling habit of screaming as if you are killilg him *everytime* you leave the room.. I have sucessfully brought up 3 labradors to be quiet, extremely obedident and well behaved dogs so I know all the tricks.

The puppy is in a cage in the kitchen, he is with our 7 year old labrador, who is not a fan of loud noises, so the lab gets a bit upset when this puppy starts this horrendous racket. I have ignored the noise, I have told him to shut up, I ignore him until he does shut up, I have squirted him with water (no good) I have rattled a bottle of stones at him (you can't hear the stones over the racket he makes. I once read somewhere that you have to make more noise than he does, however this will distress our sensistive labrador even more, don't know what to do now. The pup is 9 weeks old, so can't go out for a walk until after his last jab on 10th December, however he gets plenty of running around in the house as we and our lab play with him. He is intelligent as he is proving extremely easy to house train, he is quiet in the car, its just the fact of someone closing a door in his face that he dosn't like. I am hoping this noise will stop fairly soon. If it dosn't there may be Schnauzer Schnitzel on the menu LOL. He is fed on Royal Canin Puppy Food (which is what the breeder used) I am going to have a look on the net to see if this food can sometimes cause hyperactivity, I know that if our lab (Zak) has James Wellbeloved he turns into a complete nutter. Wish me luck (I have already bought the earplugs)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

JLO said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am picking up a male miniature schnauzer puppy tomorrow as a companion dog for our black labrador who is called Zak. Just need a name for the puppy. His Kennel club name is Frederick and his Mums name is Wilma, I had thought of staying with the Flintstones theme and calling him Barney but O/H not too keen, any suggestions welcome.
> 
> Jacqui


I thought it would be polite to consider what the Labrador would call him.
How about "Dinner".


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

i am a bit wary of using 'human' names ever since an old neighbour thought i was after her husband when calling for my cat :lol: 
At work I discovered the names i had chosen for my parrot and said cat were the names of 2 new colleagues husbands  
Sorry for the hi-jack
sue


----------

